# Help! swordtail



## wapaksentra (Apr 25, 2006)

1 of my 2 female swordtails is bugeye and has her headscales coming off. i dont know what is wrong with her i have her in a seperate 1 gallon tank right now on quarantine and im watching my other fish any ideas? is it bacteria or what? will she die?


----------



## Scy64 (Apr 23, 2006)

The bulging eyes sound like Popeye. There are quite a few medications for it, and it's said that it can come from poor water quality, so I'd reccomend a decent water change in the main tank your fish came from.

As for the scales, that *could* just be an injury if the fish wasn't feeling well and/or perhaps was rubbing itself against rocks. If the scales are popping out, that can be a sign of dropsy (which again, requires medication). Regardless of the symptoms, a good water change is reccomended.

Have you tested the water to see what your chemical levels are?


----------



## peanut_dimples (Mar 28, 2006)

wapaksentra said:


> 1 of my 2 female swordtails is bugeye and has her headscales coming off. i dont know what is wrong with her i have her in a seperate 1 gallon tank right now on quarantine and im watching my other fish any ideas? is it bacteria or what? will she die?


scy64 is right on target as far as i am concerned.
medication lots out there. medicate as soon as possible.

cheryl


----------



## wapaksentra (Apr 25, 2006)

yes tested water even took it to have prof. tested water came back as good as its going to get. its to late i lost her she died. i was using melafix. but the damage was done quick she died in a matter of 2 days of sickness that i noticed.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

im sorry to here that


----------



## wapaksentra (Apr 25, 2006)

well good news my second female swordtail is still kicking strong and good so im off to get a couple of more fish to try again going to jacks aquariums and pets this time. thanks for the help all.


----------

